# When to spray pastora



## dparish

I'm in east Tx and have grassburs in my coastal Bermuda hay fields. When is the best time for Pastora for this area?


----------



## Vol

Label information for TX(download). I sprayed Pastora a couple of weeks ago on some Quackgrass....label says to spray in the early growth stages....broadleafs about 4 inches tall.....grasses about 2 inches tall.

Regards, Mike

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforages.tamu.edu%2FPDF%2FPastora%2520Label.pdf&ei=l_8vU8vSJOro0gGhqoGICg&usg=AFQjCNEOdO4JAPBoAyetOyvAhQ4MwlZCiQ&sig2=L3RanS24BX75NpfJzQvDyQ&bvm=bv.62922401,d.dmQ


----------



## somedevildawg

dparish said:


> I'm in east Tx and have grassburs in my coastal Bermuda hay fields. When is the best time for Pastora for this area?


I spray at first sign of Bermuda green up.....now for me.

Also follow up and spray 10-15 days later. It'll get them burrs


----------



## Colby

We are spraying it now. (Central Texas)


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Also follow up and spray 10-15 days later. It'll get them burrs


Dawg, so you spray Pastora twice on some things?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Dawg, so you spray Pastora twice on some things?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, one app followed by a second app about 15 days removed from first, I also mix with 2-4D (unless feller next to my fields has melons planted) for broader spectrum, expensive but does a great job, except nutsedge.....


----------



## Colby

That's the heck of it with pastora.... 328 bucks for 20 oz here. Does roughly 15-17 acres. Wish the knock offs out there controlled stickers


----------



## somedevildawg

Wish we still had MSMA .....


----------



## Colby

They have a knock off of that martins clean pasture called MSA which is dirt cheap but then again clean pasture is a knock off of pastora abs chapperal


----------



## somedevildawg

I've had good luck with chaparral, just didn't control burrs real well, everything else was good...knocked the crap outta the Bermuda tho....gonna lose a cutting or half of a cutting with any of em.....


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Yes, one app followed by a second app about 15 days removed from first, I also mix with 2-4D (unless feller next to my fields has melons planted) for broader spectrum, expensive but does a great job, except nutsedge.....


Well, I dosed my Quackgrass again today with Pastora....maybe about 20 days since the first spray....hope it works.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Not sure if you used adjuvant and surfactant but it helps for sure, had good success the one year without it however.....


----------



## Vol

I used a surfactant....it always helps it seems.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

Headed out to spray 50 acres of it now


----------



## Vol

Nice pasture rig Colby.

Regards, Mike


----------



## John K

I am in central Oklahoma near Tribbey. This will be my first year to use Patora for sand burs, I have been told to spray it in late June or early July, is this correct? Seems a bit late to me and other advice out there. I would appreciate it.


----------



## somedevildawg

John K said:


> I am in central Oklahoma near Tribbey. This will be my first year to use Patora for sand burs, I have been told to spray it in late June or early July, is this correct? Seems a bit late to me and other advice out there. I would appreciate it.


If you have heavy infestation that's prolly the best bet, gonna loose some productivity but that's the penalty (and the DuPont gouging). Problem with them burrs is they like to come on a bit later than spring, they like it hot, my suggestion would be; in the June cut(figuring its a late june cut), spray those areas with 1.5oz per acre, followed by 1oz ten days later. Use good surfactant and or adjuvant, about 15 gpa, followed by 100# of N. You are prolly not gonna cut again until August but it will rebound by that time.....payoff will be no burrs....

Another way depending on the size of the field is to dig them out by hand, wach out for them pesky fire ants tho..... Good luck hth


----------



## vhaby

Obviously this would not do for widespread infestations of sand bur in pastures or hay meadows, but a hot fire works great for small-area concentrations of this pesky weed that you didn't know were there until the burs showed up. I purchased an adjustable-flame torch with a spark igniter that connects to a 22 lb propane tank (the kind that you can exchange at LOWE'S, etc.) I carry this on my run-around vehicle along with a 25 gal spot-sprayer tank full of water to put out the post burn-down fires. When I'm checking cattle, fencelines, etc. and spot a patch of burs, I flag the area. Later I return and burn the dickens out of these spots, being sure to get any burs near red hot. These will never germinate. I return to these areas a couple of weeks later to ensure that no plants were missed, an again several times during the ensuing years. Takes time and can get fairly warm in mid- to late summer, but this works on spots of sand bur that previously were missed, or that you wouldn't want to break out the sprayer to control. Obviously, Roundup would also kill the sand bur plants, but no one can tell me whether Roundup translocates into the burs to kill them also. Dow, DuPont, Monsanto, what say you...need some research on this.


----------



## davang

somedevildawg said:


> I've had good luck with chaparral, just didn't control burrs real well, everything else was good...knocked the crap outta the Bermuda tho....gonna lose a cutting or half of a cutting with any of em.....


I sprayed chaparral on my "Jiggs" field (it has bluestem as well) and it didn't phase the JIggs one bit but the label cautions against using Pastora on Jiggs. I did notice that while Chaparral did not KILL the Johnsongrass it stunted it's growth considerably and discolored it. We had a decent rain several days after I sprayed, I wonder if it got in the soil to get the Johnson grass because it hadn't sprouted yet?


----------

